# TV shows on Netflix, what should I watch next???



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, I just finished all five seasons of Bones and have to wait for season 6...  darn it!  LOL  I need a new show!

Bring on the suggestions, perty please!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Supernatural


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I really enjoyed *Nip/Tuck *and *Weeds *and didn't think I would for either of them since I wasn't really into the subject matter of each, but both ended up really good. *Doctor Who* of course. *Veronica Mars* was a lot of fun too. Ooo, and the *BBC Robin Hood* is really well done if you haven't seen it yet. * Lie to Me* is amazing... then there's *Psych *and *Dexter*.... *Eureka*... *Better Off Ted*... *Pushing Daisies*... so much to watch!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Psych.. It's our new favorite.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I recently finished watching all the available seasons on Netflix too! I highly recommend Psych as well. It is simply hilarious. I've gotten my boyfriend hooked on it too. 

I just finished watching all 7 seasons of Buffy. I've watched all of Angel in reruns, but never caught Buffy. Thoroughly enjoyed it too! I'm trying to catch up on Castle (on Hulu) and I LOVE Eureka.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Damages! I found that show on Netflix Instant Watch and was immediately hooked.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love anything with Mark Valley. Have you watched NCIS or Castle?

I never miss an episode of Bones, Castle, NCIS, or Grey's Anatomy. I have also started watching Modern Famiky, which I love. Thank heaven for DVRs, Hulu, and Netflix!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Supernatural


I second this!!


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

LOST

/thread


jay.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Jay. said:


> LOST
> 
> /thread
> 
> jay.


I second this. One of the best shows ever.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

House, MD
Between that Bones, and Medium, I am pretty happily occupied right now. Dexter came highly recommended by my hubby, Psych was good on the couple episodes I caught, it will go into my queue when I need something new. Eureka is funny, I want to see that too. How about Fringe? It's entertaining and has a good pace.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I just started watching Gray's Anatomy from the beginning on my ipad on  Netflix! If you like medical show, it's quite entertaining.
Brenda B.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

How about 24?  One season is 24 hours in the main character's life.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Both my wife and I just watched the first two seasons of Dexter on Netflix and LOVED it! Highly recommended.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kdawna said:


> I just started watching Gray's Anatomy from the beginning on my ipad on Netflix! If you like medical show, it's quite entertaining.
> Brenda B.


I love G.A. I was a bit disappointed in season 4, as it had a different feel to it than the others. In my opinion G.A. hit its stride again in seasons 5 and 6, and season 7 (current) is good, as well. I was a bit worries when the writers veered off in a weird (in my opinion) direction, but I'm thrilled that they've come back (where they have been most of the time) to the quality that I expected all along. Enjoy. (There is still a lot to enjoy in season 4, by the way.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

We just finished *Torchwood*, a *Doctor Who* spinoff. We're also watching *Psych*. We're on Season 2 and really enjoying at and wondering why we hadn't watched it from the start.

Have to second (third or whatever number) on *BBC's Robin Hood*, *Eureka*, *Better Off Ted*, *Pushing Daisies*. We're also big fans of Joss Weedon so of course *Buffy*, *Angel*,*Firefly* and *Dollhouse*. 

Keep an eye out for *BBC's Merlin*, it's not there now, but was. I was halfway through Season 2 when they were removed so I've been trying to remember to look and see if it gets added back.

*Dead Like Me* is also a great show cancelled before its time.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

FRIDAY NIGHT LIGHTS    Each season is exceedingly well done.  And, I love, love, love the characters.  This series also addresses timely topics of high school age students.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

BBC's North and South is fantastic if you like Victorian drama. Great characters, great story.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

*THE SHIELD* 7 seasons (02-09) of an incredible police drama.
I think it was one of the best shows to be on TV. Sadly overlooked


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Doctor Who
2. Psych
3. House, MD
4. Lie to Me
5. Damages
6. Dexter

I'm taking it for granted you've already seen Buffy. Enjoy, and let us know what you watch!


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I have to second the recommendations for Lie to Me and Dead Like Me. Both great series.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 1, 2011)

CS said:


> I second this. One of the best shows ever.


I may be missing out on a lot of other shows, but there hasn't been anything I've seen on TV that topped this.

Also, if you're into sci-fi, then watch Battle Star Galactica 

jay.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes. If you liked Bones then you should check out Castle and NCIS. Both have humor, great characters and interesting story lines. If you haven't seen Lost yet, it's a must see. What...no True Blood fans here? Can hardly wait for the new season to start. Also glad to know there are other Dead Like Me fans out there.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been watching Leverage lately and really enjoying it. I'd recommend that one for sure.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

I recommend:

Supernatural
Fringe
House
Dexter
Lie to Me
Lost
Leverage
Human Target
Sanctuary
NCIS
NCIS Los Angeles
Criminal Minds

Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Chuck

That is my new favorite....although I still love Psych and How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

Since "Bones" is kind of quirky, I would suggest "Better off Ted." All of the characters are hilarious and likable. The characters - Veronica, Ted, Linda and especially Phil and Lem are played exceptionally well by the actors. 

The only drawback is that it only lasted for two seasons so finishing so soon will be bittersweet. (for those who choose to watch it.)


----------



## Starearedkid (Jan 25, 2010)

1. Doctor Who
2. Dexter
3. The Office
4. Jekyll (BBC)
5. Robin Hood (BBC)
6. 30 Rock
7. Psych
8. Buffy
9. Eureka
10. Pushing Daisies


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Lost
Chuck
True Blood
House
Fringe
The Shield


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

True Blood
Lost
Eureka
Fringe
V
Haven
Warehouse 13
Stargate ( any/all of them) 
Battlestar Galactice  ( an absolute masterpiece!!)


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Farscape. 

Is Buffy available on instant, does anyone know offhand? I found some reruns, but they're the later ones with Riley, who was awesome, and Dr. Whatever and her Frankenstein, which was so far from awesome, I was looking around for sharks to jump... thankfully, the show redeemed itself.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

WestofMars said:


> Is Buffy available on instant, does anyone know offhand?


Yes, I just added it to my instant queue. Everyone seems to love it, so it's going on the Roku box next. Seven seasons are available on instant.


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

My own list of must-see shows, although most have been posted already:

* Sopranos
* The Wire
* Lost
* Battlestar Galactica
* Firefly


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

ice-9 said:


> Yes, I just added it to my instant queue. Everyone seems to love it, so it's going on the Roku box next. Seven seasons are available on instant.


Ahh, sweet! Thank you! I need to get over there and put it in my queue.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

If you want something educational, I've been watching *Wild China*. It's a 6 part BBC series about some of the most exotic and uncharted natural habitats in China. It's a beautiful country! I catch myself saying WOW a lot!


----------



## KatieKlein (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not a huge TV person (too much going on in my house), but I'm obsessed with Entourage.


----------

